# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Сетевой адаптер "Подключение по локальной сети" не имеет допустимых параметров

## Justlogin

Комп W7 Home Premium x64 работал без антивируса, в итоге был заражен, версия винды сменилась на W7 Home Premium Service Pack 3 (!) и пропало подключение к интернету. От вирусов был полечен подключением к другому PC; выполнено обновление винды; проверка системных файлов sfc /scannow. В итоге сейчас версия винды и все остальное исправилось, за исключением одного: сети до сих пор нет. Правда теперь, не красный крестик показывает как раньше, а желтый треугольник с восклицательным знаком (это в трее). 

Интернет раздается через ADSL-модем D-Link с Wi-Fi антенной. Все настройки выставлены в модеме, чтобы в Windows все по автоматическим настройкам работало. 

Пробовал поставить в комп другой винт и установить на него новую чистую систему. Прекрасно появляется интернет. То есть не в сетевой карте дело. Пробовал вообще комп соседа подключать. Работает. Мобильник по Wi-Fi, ноутбуки - все работает.
То есть дело в загаженности винды. 

Пробовал гуглить - советуют выполнить команды "netsh int ip reset", "netsh winsock reset" - все равно нет интернета и желтый треугольник.
Пробовал переставлять драйвера сетевой карты - уже раз 10. И виндовые и с сайта материнки и с сайта производителя сетевой карты. Ноль подсечки, желтый треугольник.

На данный момент: 
При подключении винта как внешнего к другому компу на данный момент вирусов не находит. 
При выборе "Диагностика" стандартными средствами Windows 7, система выдает "Сетевой адаптер "Подключение по локальной сети" не имеет допустимых параметров настройки IP".

Логи HijackThis и AVZ выкладываю. Подскажите пожалуйста, какая зараза не дает вылезти в интернет?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Justlogin*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Techno

> Интернет раздается через ADSL-модем D-Link с Wi-Fi антенной. Все настройки выставлены в модеме, чтобы в Windows все по автоматическим настройкам работало.


Раздается по проводу или по wi-fi?

В командной строке выполните и покажите:


```
ipconfig /all
```

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

Раздаётся на этот комп по проводу напрямую от Д-линка. Провод проверял на других компах, менял на другой, не в нем дело.

вот, выкладываю айпи-конфиг:


```
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : Дмитрий-ПК
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigab
it Ethernet Controller
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка IPv4-адреса . . . . : 169.254.129.119(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Включен

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{88FAEC34-5A2E-4162-944F-0CDD900CA1D0}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP #2
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
```


Пробовал сейчас позапускать вручную службы, которые по описанию похожи на связанные с сетью - так  в итоге вообще после определения сети красный крест показывает, а не желтый треугольник. Но по айпи-конфигу вроде что-то открывается в этом случае:



```
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : Дмитрий-ПК
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Да
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет
   Состояние карантина системы. . . . . : Не ограничено


Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigab
it Ethernet Controller
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка IPv4-адреса . . . . : 169.254.129.119(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Включен

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{88FAEC34-5A2E-4162-944F-0CDD900CA1D0}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP #2
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
```

----------


## Techno

Попробуйте вручную вбить ip, маску и шлюз. Автоматически роутер Вам ничего не выдал.

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

Так а если я желаю, чтобы настройки IP-адреса и др. у меня хранились не в винде, а на модеме (роутере)? Если я буду рчками забивать - как инернет будет тогда ловится на ноутбуках и телефонах всей семьи и гостей? Как он пойдет на ТВ-шаринг, в медиаплейер? это ж не дело... надо чтобы на роутере все настройки были...

Тем более на другие компы роутер прекрасно всё выдает. Сейчас вот поставил другой роутер, та же ерунда - везде выдаёт, а на конкретно этот комп по проводу не раздает.

----------


## Techno

Может сетевая карта Ваша не дружит с этими роутерами и не принимает настройки по dhcp...

Вы вручную пробовали забивать?

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

Вручную указать - ноль подсечки. Да и как оно будет
 работать, если и в винде забиты 
адреса (IP, шлюз, маска, DNS) и одновременно 
модем стоит в режиме роутера и на нем забиты эти же самые адреса?!
А что касается дружить - то явно не дружит, но, ведь, пока вирусы не покопались - прекрасно дружил. Этот самый можем. С этой самой сетевой картой.

----------


## Techno

Не то делаете :Smiley: 

Покажите *ipconfig /all* с любого компьютера, на котором работает интернет и который работает через Ваш роутер...

----------


## Justlogin

> Не то делаете


Так вы же сами сказали вручную попробовать забить.




> Покажите *ipconfig /all* с любого компьютера, на котором работает интернет и который работает через Ваш роутер...


Пожалуйста, вот настройки с другого компа, который я временно взял с работы на замену неработающему. С него сейчас и пишу. Прекрасно пускает в интернет через этот самый модем.


```
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-C9-98-25
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   IPv4-адрес. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Аренда получена. . . . . . . . . . : 6 октября 2012 г. 1:23:54
   Срок аренды истекает. . . . . . . . . . : 7 октября 2012 г. 19:54:02
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP-сервер. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DNS-серверы. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Включен

Туннельный адаптер Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{035025AB-A6FD-4546-99EF-D33BC2C4D474}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP #3
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Туннельный адаптер 6TO4 Adapter:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
```

----------


## Techno

> Так вы же сами сказали вручную попробовать забить.


Какой ip, маску и шлюз Вы забивали?

Пробуйте:


```
ip: 192.168.1.10
маска:255.255.255.0
шлюз: 192.168.1.1
```

----------


## Justlogin

Попробовал, тот же фиг. Желтый треугольник с восклицательным знаком и нет интернета.

----------


## PavelA

На "больном" ipconfig /flushdns пробовали?

Раздел реестра, связанный winsock2 с нормального попробуйте перезаписать.

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

> На "больном" ipconfig /flushdns пробовали?


Только что попробовал, не помогает.




> Раздел реестра, связанный winsock2 с нормального попробуйте перезаписать


А по какому пути его брать? По поиску нашлось три таких раздела в трех папках:
CurrentControlSet
СontrolSet001
ControlSet002

И вообще я так посмотрел - в этих папках всё дублируется! Что вообще за папки такие? Какие-то параметры запуска? Почему их три? И из какой брать WinSock2?

- - - Добавлено - - -

Вобщем заменил во всех трех папках соответствующие разделы со здорового компа. Перегрузился. Вставил провод из модема. Значек соединения в трее начал крутить привычный шарик типа ищу сеть, но практически сразу весь комп завис. Подождал пару минут, на экране никакого движения, мышка не двигается. Перегрузился. После перезагрузки как обычно: ищет-ищет сеть, а затем желтый треугольник с восклицательным знаком и нет интернета.

Но теперь всегда, если в пустое гнездо втыкнуть провод из модема ВО ВРЕМЯ РАБОТЫ КОМПА - то комп зависает.
Впринципе я делал бэкапы родных Winsock2 - разделов во всех трех папках, так что восстановить не проблема.

----------


## Techno

Есть возможность другую сетевуху вставить и проверить, или эту вставить в другой компьютер?

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

Так она же встроенная, не перетыкнешь её в другой комп. Да и смысл проверять, если я писал, что менял винты чисто для проверки и ставил чистую систему и все прекрасно работало. На этом самом компе, на этой самой сетевухе. То есть аппаратно она нормальная, дело где-то в софтовой части.

----------


## Techno

Пропишите:


```
ip: 192.168.1.10
маска:255.255.255.0
шлюз: 192.168.1.1
```

Потом покажите *ipconfig /all* и *ping 192.168.1.1*

----------


## PavelA

> А по какому пути его брать? По поиску нашлось три таких раздела в трех папках:
> CurrentControlSet
> СontrolSet001
> ControlSet002


http://www.orbitacenter.ru/stati/net...ja-virusa.html Вот ссылка о том как лечиться.

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

> Есть возможность другую сетевуху вставить и проверить, или эту вставить в другой компьютер?


Таки нашел дома завалявшуюся PCI-сетевуху. Вставил. Тот же фиг. Желтый треугольник и нет интернета.




> Пропишите:
> 
> 
> ```
> ip: 192.168.1.10
> маска:255.255.255.0
> шлюз: 192.168.1.1
> ```
> 
> Потом покажите *ipconfig /all* и *ping 192.168.1.1*


Пожалуйста:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : Дмитрий-ПК
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigab
it Ethernet Controller
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Локальный IPv6-адрес канала . . . : fe80::85e9:5011:12a4:8177%12(Основной)
   IPv4-адрес. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   IAID DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333756
   DUID клиента DHCPv6 . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-25-AF-EA-00-24-1D-82-B9-3E

   DNS-серверы. . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Включен

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{88FAEC34-5A2E-4162-944F-0CDD900CA1D0}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.1.1

Обмен пакетами с 192.168.1.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.

Статистика Ping для 192.168.1.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```




> http://www.orbitacenter.ru/stati/net...ja-virusa.html 
> Вот ссылка о том как лечиться.


Все сделал как там сказано, поудалял и Winsock и Winsock2, перегрузил, установил заного TCP-IP протокол (хотя он и так даже после перезагрузки висел в свойствах соединения), все равно в итоге желтый треугольник.
удалял даже параметр Config в разделе Network, как там в коментах советуют - все равно ничего не помагает.

При этом только что опять ради теста подключал другой винчестер с чисто-установленной системой - всё прекрасно робит и вылазит в интернет. То есть всё-таки где-то в старой винде зараза сидит.

----------


## PavelA

В желтом треугольнике что она пишет. Какое сообщение.
Еще посмотри журналы Панель управления -- Администрир -- Журналы.

Еще надо ping 127.0.0.1 сделать.

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

> В желтом треугольнике что она пишет. Какое сообщение.


Ну если не прописывать в свойствах соединения никаких адресов и ставить всё автоматом, то при вставке сетевого провода очень долго крутит кружочком в трее (с минуту), затем выдает желтый треугольник. Надпись гласит:
"Неопознанная сеть.
Без доступа к сети."
А если забить "ip: 192.168.1.10, маска:255.255.255.0, шлюз: 192.168.1.1", то при вставке провода довольно быстро уже - чуток покрутил и сразу кажет знакомый треугольник. Если на него навести, то пишет:
"Сеть.
Без доступа к сети."




> Еще посмотри журналы Панель управления -- Администрир -- Журналы.


У меня такого вообще нет =( Вот что только там есть:
Безымянный.jpg




> Еще надо ping 127.0.0.1 сделать.


Тот же фиг:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.

C:\Windows\system32>ping 127.0.0.1

Обмен пакетами с 127.0.0.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.

Статистика Ping для 127.0.0.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Смотреть надо "Просмотр событий"



> Тот же фиг:
> 
> 	Код:
> 	Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> (c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>ping 127.0.0.1
> 
> Обмен пакетами с 127.0.0.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
> ...


Это говорит о проблемах именно с TCP/IP 

Чем дальше, тем больше я прихожу к необходимости переустановки системы. Хотя бы поверху.

----------


## Justlogin

> Смотреть надо "Просмотр событий"


Ок, вечером приду с работы, скину что там есть.




> Это говорит о проблемах именно с TCP/IP


Ну WinSock'и же мы пробовали уже мучать. При удалении и переустановке протокола - ноль подсечки. При копировании с другого компьютера - этот виснет когда кабель вставляешь.

Я тут подумал - может заменить оба этих раздела, но только не с другого компьютера, а с этого же самого, но когда вставлен другой винт, на который я чистую систему неделю назад ставил и все работает? Просто на флешку может быть скопировать WinSock и WinSock2 оттуда, а потом подтыкнуть старый винт и в безопасном режиме эти ветки заменить?




> Чем дальше, тем больше я прихожу к необходимости переустановки системы. Хотя бы поверху.


Так в том то и дело, что после лечения вирусов я уже ставил систему поверх (всмысле, обновлением). А если чистую ставить, то, как уже писал раньше, всё работает.

----------


## Justlogin

Мдее. Вчера весь вечер мучал комп. Копировал разделы WinSock и WinSock2 с другого винта с чистой системой (причем во всех трех папках с ControlSet'ами) - все равно желтый треугольник; удалял все WinSock и WinSock2 из реестра, отключал и удалял сетевой адаптер, делал апгрейд системы до Windows 7 Professional через Microsoft Anytime Upgrade; опять удалял оба раздела с адаптером, делал обновление винды с установочного диска, после обновления переустанавливал драйвер TCP/IPv4, выполнял все команды что смог нагуглить (ipconfig /flushdns; route -f; netsh winsock reset; netsh int ip reset) - ноль подсечки. Всё одно - желтый треугольник и неопознанная сеть.
Проверял на вирусы бесплатными мини-утилитами CureIT (не требующими установки) скачанными с сайтов dr.Web и Avast - ни одна не нашла ни одного вируса. Ну что за зараза такая сидит?

Что касается Журналов - вот добрался наконец до них, экспортировал и выкладываю. Закинул на народ, потому что сдешний загрузчик не захотел почему-то добавлять журналы ни в родном формате .evtx, ни в архиве.
http://narod.ru/disk/62280581001.85c...жение.zip.html
http://narod.ru/disk/62280622001.74a...стема.zip.html

----------


## PavelA

Много интересного есть, связанного с этим в журнале "Система". Проблемы с драйверами Симантека (Teefer2)

Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet -- это новая сетевуха?

What is this error amdkmdag 62464?   --- еще куча ошибок такого плана.

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

> Много интересного есть, связанного с этим в журнале "Система". Проблемы с драйверами Симантека (Teefer2)


Да, тоже приметил этот Teefer2. Может снести пока Symantec Endpoint Protection?
Хотя я его поставил только через день после первого обновления системы, до него уже вбивал и netsh winsock reset и netsh int ip reset - все равно был желтый треугольник. Так что вряд ли Симантек сейчас виноват.




> Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet -- это новая сетевуха?


Нет, это старая (которая встроенная) так определяется. Новую втыкнул, проверил и вытыкнул.




> What is this error amdkmdag 62464?   --- еще куча ошибок такого плана.


Гугл говорит что это что-то связанное с amd-технологией прогигрывания видео в оконном режиме. На этом компе просто до недавнего времени стояла видеокарта ATI 4790HD, потом была вытыкнута. Когда начались проблемы с вирусами и сетью я поудалял все виндовые обновления и некритичные программы, в том числе и пакет драйверов от ATI (которая кстати была уплена by AMD). Так что это наверное остатки драйвера ругаются. По-крайней мере ничего в гугле не нашел, что бы связывало эту ошибку с сетью...

----------


## PavelA

Кстати, есть еще сообщения об успешном старте Доктора Веба в полном объеме. Доктор-то когда стоял?

----------


## Justlogin

*PavelA*, да, действительно :Smiley:  Прикольно как это вы определили)
Компом некоторое время пользовался брательник младший, и мой симантек не давал ему поставить игру. Так ему хватило мозгов удалить симантек вообще. Скачал себе Доктора Веба; очень быстро, ессно, триал кончился и комп остался незащищенным. Вот тогда-то и нацеплял вирусни.

----------


## PavelA

> Прикольно как это вы определили)


 В журналах записи об этом есть.

----------


## Justlogin

Что еще можно попробовать, чтобы вернуть компу интернет? Обидно ж ведь что на чистой системе на этом самом компе всё прекрасно работает.

----------


## Techno

Сообщение №4 с пункта 4

----------

Justlogin,  *mrak74*

----------


## Justlogin

Выполнил все как там написано. Все равно желтый треугольник. Но поведение слегка изменилось.
Теперь когда вставляешь провод, пока крутится колечко, пишет:
 "Идентификация...
Без доступа к сети"
Когда колечко покрутилось и возникает желтый треугольник - сообщение остаётся тем же! Все равно висит "Идентификация...".

Вот ipconfig:


```
C:\Users\Дмитрий>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : дмитрий-пк
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/801
0 PCI Gigabit Ethernet
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Локальный IPv6-адрес канала . . . : fe80::e430:9b0d:3c89:29c1%10(Основной)
   Автонастройка IPv4-адреса . . . . : 169.254.41.193(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
   DNS-серверы. . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Отключен

Туннельный адаптер Подключение по локальной сети* 11:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{8F450C43-3DC9-45F2-A95F-A53D08FE513C}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

C:\Users\Дмитрий>ping 192.168.1.1

Обмен пакетами с 192.168.1.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.

Статистика Ping для 192.168.1.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```

Это при настройках по автомату.

А если забить "ip: 192.168.1.10, маска:255.255.255.0, шлюз: 192.168.1.1", то желтый треугольник появляется сразу и данные вот такие:


```
C:\Users\Дмитрий>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : дмитрий-пк
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/801
0 PCI Gigabit Ethernet
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   IPv4-адрес. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Отключен

Туннельный адаптер Подключение по локальной сети* 11:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{8F450C43-3DC9-45F2-A95F-A53D08FE513C}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

C:\Users\Дмитрий>ping 192.168.1.1

Обмен пакетами с 192.168.1.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.

Статистика Ping для 192.168.1.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```

Что заметил - почему-то при настройках по автомату пинг пишет на английском "General failure", а если вручную забивать - то пишет на-русском "общая ошибка". Еще вчера это заметил, еще до сегодняшнего удаления/перестановки протокола TCP/IP. Хотя пару дней назад и так и так было на-русском.

----------


## Techno

Восстановите значения служб по умолчанию
Перезагрузитесь.
Покажите пинги 127.0.0.1 и какого-нибудь внешнего, например, 87.250.250.11.

Файерволл какой-нибудь стоит?

----------

Justlogin

----------


## PavelA

> Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
>    DNS-серверы. . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
>                                        fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
>                                        fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
>    NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Отключен


 От роутера адрес шлюза не получает, да и адреса  ДНС странного формата. 




> Что заметил - почему-то при настройках по автомату пинг пишет на английском "General failure", а если вручную забивать - то пишет на-русском "общая ошибка".


 От библеотек и драйверов это зависит.


Можно попробовать через route прописать маршрут на шлюз и таким способом обойти эту проблему.
Пример: route add -p 0.0.0.0 MASK 0.0.0.0 62.33.107.1 В конце стоит адрес шлюза.

----------

Justlogin,  *mrak74*

----------


## Justlogin

> Восстановите значения служб по умолчанию
> Перезагрузитесь.


Сделано. Пока ничего нового.




> Покажите пинги 127.0.0.1 и какого-нибудь внешнего, например, 87.250.250.11.


Пожалуйста:


```
C:\Windows\system32>ping 127.0.0.1

Обмен пакетами с 127.0.0.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.

Статистика Ping для 127.0.0.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)

C:\Windows\system32>ping 87.250.250.11

Обмен пакетами с 87.250.250.11 по с 32 байтами данных:
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.

Статистика Ping для 87.250.250.11:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```




> Файерволл какой-нибудь стоит?


Нет, я ставил только Symantec Endpoint Protection, но уже его удалил. И даже еще раз переставлял после этого систему обновлением.





> Можно попробовать через route прописать маршрут на шлюз и таким способом обойти эту проблему.
> Пример: route add -p 0.0.0.0 MASK 0.0.0.0 62.33.107.1 В конце стоит адрес шлюза.


Вбил эту строку, перегрузился, но так и нет интернета :Sad:

----------


## PavelA

В конце строки надо было вбить 192.168.1.1

----------


## Justlogin

Вбил *route add -p 0.0.0.0 MASK 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1*, перегрузился. Ничего нового.
Вот ипконфиг и пинги:


```
C:\Users\Дмитрий>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : дмитрий-пк
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/801
0 PCI Gigabit Ethernet
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка IPv4-адреса . . . . : 169.254.244.80(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Отключен

Туннельный адаптер Подключение по локальной сети* 11:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{777E603F-55F2-4AC1-8720-2627A5C5AD51}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

C:\Users\Дмитрий>ping 192.168.1.1

Обмен пакетами с 192.168.1.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.

Статистика Ping для 192.168.1.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)

C:\Users\Дмитрий>ping 172.0.0.1

Обмен пакетами с 172.0.0.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.

Статистика Ping для 172.0.0.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)

C:\Users\Дмитрий>ping 87.250.250.11

Обмен пакетами с 87.250.250.11 по с 32 байтами данных:
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.

Статистика Ping для 87.250.250.11:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```


А вот это если забить "ip: 192.168.1.10, маска:255.255.255.0, шлюз: 192.168.1.1" (тогда пишет "Сеть" хотя все равно горит желтый треугольник и интернета нет):


```
C:\Users\Дмитрий>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : дмитрий-пк
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/801
0 PCI Gigabit Ethernet
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   IPv4-адрес. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Отключен

Туннельный адаптер Подключение по локальной сети* 11:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{777E603F-55F2-4AC1-8720-2627A5C5AD51}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

C:\Users\Дмитрий>ping 192.168.1.1

Обмен пакетами с 192.168.1.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.

Статистика Ping для 192.168.1.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)

C:\Users\Дмитрий>ping 172.0.0.1

Обмен пакетами с 172.0.0.1 по с 32 байтами данных:
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.

Статистика Ping для 172.0.0.1:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)

C:\Users\Дмитрий>ping 87.250.250.11

Обмен пакетами с 87.250.250.11 по с 32 байтами данных:
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.
Общий сбой.

Статистика Ping для 87.250.250.11:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```


Вот же зараза. Домашние уже ноют, требуют комп, спрашивают, что там так долго можно делать, а я даже и не знаю, что им сказать. В первый раз с таким сталкиваюсь. Может можно как-то с другой Винды заменить полностью всю подсистему (то что связано с сетью)?

----------


## Techno

Виндусовый фаерволл включен?

----------


## Justlogin

Да, был, я отключил, ничего не изменилось.

----------


## PavelA

netsh diag gui --что нам расскажет.

Покажи еще route print

- - - Добавлено - - -

Автоматом кто этому компьютеру настройки выдает? Два раза вижу разные сетки: 169.254.129.119 и 169.254.41.193
И оба раза без шлюза.

route print покажи, когда с автонастройками.

Лог Combofix сделай. Что-то мы об этом совсем забыли.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Teefer2 в диспетчере устройств в каком состоянии стоит?

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

Тут нашел в нете советуют изменить имя компа и рабочей группы. Изменил - 0 подсечки :Sad: 




> netsh diag gui --что нам расскажет.
> 
> Покажи еще route print


Пожалуйста!


```
C:\Windows\system32>netsh diag gui
Команда diag gui не найдена.<-Это еще что за ерунда?? Вроде все правильно вбиваю!

C:\Windows\system32>route print
===========================================================================
Список интерфейсов
 11...00 1b fc 47 fe 08 ......Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gig
abit Ethernet
  1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
 10...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
 13...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
===========================================================================

IPv4 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
Сетевой адрес           Маска сети      Адрес шлюза       Интерфейс  Метрика
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1   169.254.244.80    276
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        127.0.0.1  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  127.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
      169.254.0.0      255.255.0.0         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
   169.254.244.80  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
  169.254.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
===========================================================================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Сетевой адрес            Маска    Адрес шлюза      Метрика
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1       1
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1  По умолчанию
===========================================================================

IPv6 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
 Метрика   Сетевой адрес            Шлюз
  1    306 ::1/128                  On-link
  1    306 ff00::/8                 On-link
===========================================================================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует
```





> Автоматом кто этому компьютеру настройки выдает? Два раза вижу разные сетки: 169.254.129.119 и 169.254.41.193
> И оба раза без шлюза.


Ну комп стоял у брательника младшего, на его Длинке, который раздает интернет как на комп, так и на ноуты, так и на телефоны, так и на TV-шаринг.
Когда пару недель назад интернет у малого пропал (причем на остальных устройствах до сих пор есть), я забрал комп к себе. У меня не D-Link, а Acorp, но ситуация практически та же, все настройки выполнены на модеме, на другие компы модем интернет даёт, а на этот бедовый - не дает. Только если чистую систему ставить.





> route print покажи, когда с автонастройками.


Ну вот выше как раз с автонастройками. Правда сейчас зашел в свойства соединения чтоб проверить, так там - ДА, стоит на авто. Но не все поля пустые: там где шлюз - написано 192.168.1.1. Но написано таким блекло-серым цветом, типа нельзя редактировать. К чему это?




> Лог Combofix сделай. Что-то мы об этом совсем забыли.


Прикрепляю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Прокси в настройках ИЕ сам ставил? Если нет, то убирай.

route - f сделай. Затем повтори route print

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

> Прокси в настройках ИЕ сам ставил? Если нет, то убирай.


А его там и не стоит. Выставлено по автомату в настройках:

Безымянный.jpg




> route - f сделай. Затем повтори route print


Сделал, вот:


```
C:\Windows\system32>route -f
 ОК

C:\Windows\system32>route print
===========================================================================
Список интерфейсов
 11...00 1b fc 47 fe 08 ......Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gig
abit Ethernet
  1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
 10...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
 13...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
===========================================================================

IPv4 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
  Отсутствует
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует

IPv6 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
  Отсутствует
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует
```

Затем перегрузился и еще раз сделал route print, по-другому показало:


```
C:\Windows\system32>route print
===========================================================================
Список интерфейсов
 11...00 1b fc 47 fe 08 ......Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gig
abit Ethernet
  1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
 10...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
 13...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
===========================================================================

IPv4 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
Сетевой адрес           Маска сети      Адрес шлюза       Интерфейс  Метрика
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        127.0.0.1  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  127.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
      169.254.0.0      255.255.0.0         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
   169.254.244.80  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
  169.254.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
===========================================================================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует

IPv6 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
 Метрика   Сетевой адрес            Шлюз
  1    306 ::1/128                  On-link
  1    306 ff00::/8                 On-link
===========================================================================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует
```

----------


## PavelA

Попробуй:
route add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 gateway 169.254.0.1 metric 25

После нее route print и ipconfig /all 

Еще ping 8.8.8.8

Прокси виден в логе Комбофикса

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

> Прокси виден в логе Комбофикса


И мне стоит по этому поводу что-либо предпринять? То есть несмотря на то что в настройках якобы стоит автоматически - на самом деле браузер настроен на проксю?




> Попробуй:
> route add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 gateway 169.254.0.1 metric 25
> 
> После нее route print и ipconfig /all 
> 
> Еще ping 8.8.8.8


Что-то ему не нравится...


```
C:\Windows\system32>route add 0.0.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 gateway 169.254.0.1 metri
c 25
route: неверный параметр 169.254.0.1

C:\Windows\system32>route print
===========================================================================
Список интерфейсов
 11...00 1b fc 47 fe 08 ......Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gig
abit Ethernet
  1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
 10...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
 13...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
===========================================================================

IPv4 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
Сетевой адрес           Маска сети      Адрес шлюза       Интерфейс  Метрика
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        127.0.0.1  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  127.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
      169.254.0.0      255.255.0.0         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
   169.254.244.80  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
  169.254.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
===========================================================================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует

IPv6 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
 Метрика   Сетевой адрес            Шлюз
  1    306 ::1/128                  On-link
  1    306 ff00::/8                 On-link
===========================================================================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : DmitttriiPC
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/801
0 PCI Gigabit Ethernet
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка IPv4-адреса . . . . : 169.254.244.80(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Включен

Туннельный адаптер Подключение по локальной сети* 11:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{777E603F-55F2-4AC1-8720-2627A5C5AD51}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

C:\Windows\system32>ping 8.8.8.8

Обмен пакетами с 8.8.8.8 по с 32 байтами данных:
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.

Статистика Ping для 8.8.8.8:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```

- - - Добавлено - - -




> Teefer2 в диспетчере устройств в каком состоянии стоит?


Я его вообще в диспетчере устройств не вижу и никогда не видел.. Да и Симантек я удалил...
Безымянный.jpg

----------


## PavelA

> route add 0.0.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 169.254.0.1 metric 25


Писать вот так. Эта команда должна шлюз подставить в маршруты.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Что за неизвестное устройство в диспетчере?
Вот что нашел Комбофикс в настройках:


```
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = about:blank
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = content-help.ru;www.content-help.ru
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 77.78.239.45:80
IE: &Winamp Search - c:\programdata\Winamp Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
```

- - - Добавлено - - -

Этот прокси - блокиратор интернета.

----------

Justlogin

----------


## Justlogin

Что-то напрягло меня - попытался в Опере сменить прокси с "Вручную" на "Авто" и в IE поменять стартовую страницу с arena.ru на about.blank - так после перезапуска обоих браузеров настройки вернулись обратно!  :Sad: 




> Писать вот так. Эта команда должна шлюз подставить в маршруты.


Написал, пока никаких изменений:


```
C:\Windows\system32>route add 0.0.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 169.254.0.1 metric 25
 ОК

C:\Windows\system32>route print
===========================================================================
Список интерфейсов
 11...00 1b fc 47 fe 08 ......Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gig
abit Ethernet
  1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
 10...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
 13...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
===========================================================================

IPv4 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
Сетевой адрес           Маска сети      Адрес шлюза       Интерфейс  Метрика
          0.0.0.0      255.255.0.0      169.254.0.1   169.254.244.80     45
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        127.0.0.1  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  127.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
      169.254.0.0      255.255.0.0         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
   169.254.244.80  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
  169.254.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    169.254.244.80    276
===========================================================================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует

IPv6 таблица маршрута
===========================================================================
Активные маршруты:
 Метрика   Сетевой адрес            Шлюз
  1    306 ::1/128                  On-link
  1    306 ff00::/8                 On-link
===========================================================================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : DmitttriiPC
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Контроллер Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/801
0 PCI Gigabit Ethernet
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-47-FE-08
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка IPv4-адреса . . . . : 169.254.244.80(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Включен

Туннельный адаптер Подключение по локальной сети* 11:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft 6to4
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Туннельный адаптер isatap.{777E603F-55F2-4AC1-8720-2627A5C5AD51}:

   Состояние среды. . . . . . . . : Среда передачи недоступна.
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

C:\Windows\system32>ping 8.8.8.8

Обмен пакетами с 8.8.8.8 по с 32 байтами данных:
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.
PING: сбой передачи. General failure.

Статистика Ping для 8.8.8.8:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 0, потеряно = 4
    (100% потерь)
```

 


> Что за неизвестное устройство в диспетчере?


Понятия не имею... К сожалению, вынужден констатировать полную импотенцию винды в плане информации об устройствах без драйвера.... А как узнать, что за оно?




> Вот что нашел Комбофикс в настройках:
> 
> 
> ```
> uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
> uStart Page = about:blank
> mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
> uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = content-help.ru;www.content-help.ru
> uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 77.78.239.45:80
> ...


Так стоит на автомате. И что мне с этим всем делать?

----------


## PavelA

> К сожалению, вынужден констатировать полную импотенцию винды в плане информации об устройствах без драйвера.... А как узнать, что за оно?


Правая клавиша, закладка Detail. Там должна быть строчка, по которой можно в гугле найти что это за девайч

thyrex попрошу поправить проблемы в логе Combofix

----------


## Justlogin

> Правая клавиша, закладка Detail


ID оборудования говорит что это некое *ACPI\ATK0110*




> thyrex попрошу поправить проблемы в логе Combofix


Не понял смысл фразы.. Thyrex это пользователь отсюда? Как он сможет поправить проблемы удаленно на моем компьютере? Почему я сам не могу поправить то что надо?

P.S. Попробовал тут обойти проблему ходом конем. Временно поменял на этом компе веник, поставил ЧИСТУЮ винду и сделал перенос файлов и параметров встроенными средствами Windows. Но почему-то интересно перенеслось - в папке пользователя AppData вижу куча папок, принадлижащих разным программам, т.е. их настройки... но при этом в Program Files вообще никаких программ нету. Т.е. он как-то скопировал все настройки программ, а сами программы не скопировал. 

Т.е. к примеру, сразу после переносы я вижу что нигде в системе нету браузера Опера. Качаю последнюю версию, устанавливаю, и тут при запуске она подхватывает все старые настройки - т.е. сразу вижу в быстрой панели все те же табы, которые брательник использовал в своей Опере на старом компе.

Вобщем это вирус, или это так "волшебно" работает виндовый переносчик данных и параметров? Как мне теперь сами программы перетянуть?
А то брательник ноет, что некоторые программы целую вечность мучался устанавливал (например, музыкальные аудиоредакторы, он играет на электро-гитаре)

----------


## thyrex

Пофиксите в hijack


```
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 77.78.239.45:80
```

----------


## PavelA

> Thyrex это пользователь отсюда?


Модератор. Он уже ответил.

- - - Добавлено - - -




> ID оборудования говорит что это некое ACPI\ATK0110


 Утилиту для материнки надо поставить.


Лог Хиджака после фикса повтори.

----------


## Justlogin

> Пофиксите в hijack
> 
> 
> ```
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 77.78.239.45:80
> ```


Ok, приду домой - обязательно сделаю.





> Модератор. Он уже ответил.


Ok. :Smiley: 




> Утилиту для материнки надо поставить.


Так а нужна ли она мне? Как я понял из гугла - это для слежения за температурой? Не вижу нужды как бы.. Или она на сеть может влиять?




> Лог Хиджака после фикса повтори


Ok, вечером выложу, как доберусь домой.

- - - Добавлено - - -




> Пофиксите в hijack
> 
> 
> ```
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 77.78.239.45:80
> ```


А нету такой строчки теперь в Хиджаке!
Вот что сейчас кажет:
hijackthis.log

Причем один раз случайно запустил его двумя тыками просто (а не Run as Administrator), так он ругнулся на недостаток прав, но тем не менее показал две строки про стартовую страницу apena.ru, ЭТИХ СТРОК ПРИ ЗАПУСКЕ ОТ АДМИНА НЕ БЫЛО! пофиксил, естесственно.

Пробовал сам найти ключ такой - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int  ernet Settings,ProxyServer = 77.78.239.45:80 - нету ключа там такого.

Что еще сделать можно?

----------


## Justlogin

Еще какие идеи есть у кого?

----------


## Techno

Попробовать вставить другую сетевую карту :Smiley:

----------


## Justlogin

*Techno*, 
Так пробовал же уже, тот же эффект. На чистой системе работает, как и родная встроенная, на сабжевой - обе не работают. Тут дело в каких-то настройках в компе. 

Может как-то можно всю подсистему сети из рабочей Винды перенести?

----------


## PavelA

На Роутере проверь настройки по раздаче Dhcp. Адрес из 169.254.x.x, получаемый твоим компьютером, говорит о том, что он не видит DHCP сервера. 

Попробуй кабель заменить.

- - - Добавлено - - -

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...s.aspx?id=9152  -- cтатья о ключах реестра, связанных с TCP IP

Надо тебе их попроверять.


Вот переустановка TCP IP для 7-ки
ipconfig /flushdns

nbtstat -R

nbtstat -RR

netsh int reset all

netsh int ip reset

netsh winsock reset

+ еще netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled

Все это наполнять запустив cmd через правую клавишу мыши от имени Администратора.

----------

